# Video of a Diamond Willow Tree



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I spend a lot of time in the woods hunting diamond willow. I found this amazing tree the other day and posted a youtube video. Have a look!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you dropping in.

Neat tree.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Tom. Great looking tree.


----------



## MiStickMan (10 mo ago)

That is definitely an oldie for sure.


----------



## colin.p (7 mo ago)

I burn wood, all the usual suspects (ash, maple, dead elm etc) but a couple of years ago a friend dropped off some pieces he had from his farm. There were some sticks with the weirdest pattern I have ever seen. It looked very much like the example from the video and was pretty dense and heavy stuff. I made a baton hammer out of it to wack a large knife blade to make kindling. Sturdy stuff.


----------

